# Verschiedene Sprachen in Servlet/JSP Technologie?



## Math55 (1. Nov 2005)

hallo, wenn ich ein system entwickle, zu welchem später weitere sprachen hinzugefügt werden sollen, wie mach ich das am besten? sonst nehm ich property dateien, geht das auch mit servlets bzw. jsp?

danke


----------



## tec1 (1. Nov 2005)

jupp geht


----------



## Math55 (2. Nov 2005)

hi, aber wie?

danke


----------



## Roar (2. Nov 2005)

Math55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi, aber wie?
> 
> danke


genauso wie "sonst" ?


----------

